# Canadian International One Loft 2013



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL !!!!!
2013 is now here and our website has been updated to all new changes for the 2013. Now into our fourth year we have certainly learned a lot and we keep forever trying to improve the CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE.
Last year we tried having a 'High Roller' wild cat bonus, but we found that there was little interest from most fanciers and some confusion and misunderstanding of how it worked, so we have eliminated the wild cat bonus this year.
Last year we also had a 325, 350 and 375 mile races that were optional to enter. For these 3 races birds had to be activated each time with a $25 dollar perch fee along with their original $75 dollar perch fee. Many Fanciers that choose not to enter these races were not able to have their birds compete in these last 3 races. Also feed back from many fanciers were that it was too costly to pay a $25 dollar perch fee per bird on 3 different races which added up to a total of $75 dollars per bird on the already original $75 dollar perch fee paid. This actually ended up costing $150 dollars per bird to fly the whole series. So we will have a one time original fee of $100 per bird and all birds will fly the whole 9 race series. This would give every bird a chance to fly the whole series and save a $50 dollar cost on every bird. Another change we have made is that we will pay the taxes so that there is no extra charge to the fancier as in the previous years.
Also we have a prizes for the "BEST BIRD" by points, "BEST TEAM" by points and the new prize called the " HOT STRIKER TEAM ". 
Here is how it works. Where " CHAMPION TEAM " is calculated by adding all points earned on a team from all birds clocked every week ,,,
The" HOT STRIKER" is calculated by using the points from only the first bird clocked every week on a team. This gives every one a chance that might have less birds on a team compared to others. These prizes give no advantage to fanciers who might have multiple teams entered !

We also have had quite a bit of talk and input on Average speed versus Point system and there are very good points to both methods. We believe the points system is the best method for picking the best loft and birds.
Here is an example... Over 9 races lets say "BIRD A" clocks in between 100 th. and 400 th. position in every race, this bird will end up with an average speed result. Now lets say "BIRD B" won 3 times 1st. on three different races and clocks in the top 10 positions on five of the other races, but missed on one race. Then "BIRD B" would be completely eliminated from the average speed competition, but would still have a chance to be best bird if using the point system. The same applies with the "CHAMPION LOFT" AWARD when using average speed. This award can be won sometimes by one bird having a great big lead on one race and end up beating out a team that has constantly and continually clocked many early birds.
These are just some examples why we have decided the point system is the best way to go . We will now keep up steady information as we head towards a BIG NEW YEAR !!!

- Tony Alves.
See our Web-Site for..... Rules & Shipping Dates.

www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello every one. The weather sure has been mild in this part of the country and the birds are really getting excited to be mated-up. For those who have not mated their birds yet, we have found that mating the birds around mid February is best in this part of the country as the youngsters will hatch mid march when the weather starts to warm up a little. The excitement has started as many fanciers look forward to this years batch of youngsters.
Our website has been updated for the 2013 CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE as we offer a total of 9 races for 2013. We are now starting to take reservations for 2013. Please call us or email us your team names and we will get your name up on our list. You can also phone and leave a message, that would be fine.
We are expecting a great number of American entries and many big names in the sport for 2013, so there will be a great challenge to be the winner of the 2013 CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE !!!!.
Last year after 4 training races, there was just over 50 % of the entered birds make the final 300 mile race !!! This is a very good percentage by World standards for birds that were intensely trained along with four training races before the main race.
It is our belief that intense training is the only way to eliminate Luck, and properly prepare and condition birds for the final event.
Our 9 race series will defiantly bring out the best birds and give every one a true test of their breeding stock !!. After all that is what one loft racing is about ! 
Also unique is our prize structure has been well spread to comfortably award top pigeons and also a great number of well deserving birds that place in the top 100 positions !

http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com


----------



## GrizzleMan (Jan 17, 2013)

How old should the young be when taken to you.... When they are eating and so forth,

Jamie,


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

25 to 30 days old.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

The excitement is starting to build as in our first week of taking reservations we have already close to 500 birds reserved !!!
It certainly looks like we will set another record of entries for 2013 CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE !!
This year we will have a total of 9 races and it will certainly be a most fantastic test of true quality pigeons to win early prizes. We will be having a draw of names in the beginning of February for a complete free perch fee for 2 teams in 2013.
We will draw free perch fee for 6 birds, one for a USA Team, and one for a Canadian team. You must have your team reserved by February 1st. to qualify for the draw and you must enter at least one team to qualify for the free perch fee on a second team. This is a great promotion to get every one involved early, and we will continue to come up with new promotional ideas as we go along. Our goal, is to continue to promote racing pigeon sport and create a racing pigeon circuit that can bring every one together for serious competition !
We are getting many big names in the sport from across North America and it will only help the race grow bigger. We believe that our reputation has grown and that the CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE will continue to attract fanciers from every corner of Canada and the United states of America !!!! We welcome you as it is really all of us coming together that can make a race of this calibre right here in NORTH AMERICA possible !!!!


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

We now have around 600 birds reserved in the first 2 weeks and it is looking very good for 2013.
Although our One loft is 365 feet long, we are looking at that we will have to build an extension on the north side of the property if the reservations keep coming.
We have a state of the art loft that was especially built for maximum ventilation and air flow for one loft racing, with all birds trapping into one centre section.
We have the best world class type box perches with angled backs underneath each perch so that birds dropping are caught and no bird can be soiled.
The loft floors are oak wooden grated floors so that all droppings and any spilled feed falls through. Although it cost a small fortune to have the best possible loft, we believe that it is one of the most important factors in having and keeping birds is super health ! For those who have not seen the loft, we have a little video that we filmed last April. Visitors are welcomed to visit and see the loft inside and out up to when we start to except birds. Once birds arrive no one is allowed in or near the lofts for health and security reasons, except for staff, FCI Delegates and our veterinarian. This is a strict rule that has gained our race great respect.
Next week we will be drawing our prizes so stay tuned as we update soon. 

- Tony Alves

http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

The Canadian international One Loft Race has become the biggest one loft race in Canada. This did not come about by Luck. The race was started as a dream to create a International World class one loft race for Canada. Our idea was to offer a most affordable race, where birds would be intensely and vigorously trained.
It is our experience, and belief that Young birds need to be trained this way.
To not only bring out the best condition but also the best mental condition of every bird.
In 2013 we have the only race to offer an incredible nine ( 9 race ) schedule ! 
Our reputation and word we stand behind ! In 2011 we had very heavy losses on one of our training tosses, which resulted in honouring 85 completely totally free team entries with free perch fee in 2012. Not only did we offer complete free entry and free perch fee for every team that did not have a single bird make the final 300 mile race, we also put up the prize money in the race for every free team.
As a bonus we offered a car for Champion bird. This was not part of the prize structure pay out, but a donated prize. As a matter of fact we ended up donating a total of 2 cars to the Champion Point bird and the Champion Average Speed winner because we had worded it in our diary both ways.
We have gone above and beyond what any other race has ever done for its participants in the history of our sport in Canada ! We are proud of what we have done. Our integrity and our word is most important to us, and all of our participants. Unfortunately in our World, there are always people who are never happy and will always find something negative and degrading to say, and some will go as far as to make up vicious and ridiculous rumours. For any one who is mistrusting or disagrees, or is uncomfortable with the management ways or operation of the Canadian International One Loft Race, then we simply ask that you keep your negative comments to yourself and simply keep your birds at home. We are running a "World Class" race under the supervision of the FCI governing body, and although we are happy that everyone can participate we also ask for respectful and professional sportsmen like behaviour.
We are serious about keeping our race professional and enjoyable for every one who is part of our event and we will exercise our right to refuse any one who we find poisonous or detrimental to the CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE OR THE ENJOYMENT OF ALL ITS PARTICIPANTS.
For the betterment of our SPORT - Tony Alves


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

The Canadian International One loft race will be having a draw on Feb.1st.
For a FREE team perch fee for one Canadian and one USA team. Please Email us, or call and leave a message if you are entering a team or more and we will get your team names in the draw.
There is over 700 birds reserved already and we are expecting to break last years record of 1600 birds entered !
This is a great promotional idea, and there are more to come !!! 

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

We have had are draw for free perch fee for 1 Canadian and 1 USA team. Congratulations to the winners !!
The Canadian team winner is Eldorado Loft and the USA team winner is Lou Coletta.
We will have another draw on March 1st. Please email us or call if you want to reserve a team or more.
We already have over 900 birds reserved so it will be a fantastic pay out in prizes again for 2013 ! The Canadian International One Loft Race has an incredible 9 race schuedule! That is nine weeks of excellent competition against huge numbers of birds from all across North America! It will take real "Ace" type pigeons to fly our program of 9 races and it will show a true test of quality! The birds will be intensely trained to have super condition.

- Tony Alves 

http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com


----------



## GrizzleMan (Jan 17, 2013)

I might put 6 birds in it....... Sounds great to me.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

That is a pretty big set up you guys have! How much did that loft cost to build? The one that's 365 feet long!


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone, February is now here and spring will soon arrive.
Many fanciers now have their birds mated and most will have their birds mated by Valentines day. The dream of breeding a new champion is now on every ones minds.
We would like to say a little about one loft races and why these type of races are growing more and more popular, as more and more fanciers are looking into this type of racing. When looking at most club and combine race results, you will find that there are certain lofts and fanciers that seem to dominate the results. Sometimes for a year, and sometimes for many years. Certainly most of these big winners are good pigeon men and that can not be taken away from them or for their hard work or effort.
However everything happens for a reason. And certainly there must be a reason why certain fanciers seem to dominate their competition. We would like to give you a little input on some of our views. Now these are some of our opinion's and is most open to debate, but never the less something we are great believers of.
First of all, almost every top fancier or winner is a hard worker and usually put enormous amounts of time into their pigeons. This however is not possible for everyone as many fanciers are quite busy with work schedules, family and other personal commitments and some just cannot find the drive they once had many years earlier. Then comes the big one ! Yes the much debated and argued loft location and wind situations on every given race ! Every week this wind changes and sometimes, but not always, offering a favouring situation for some loft locations. Sometimes the advantages are greater than other days, and sometimes fanciers only use it as an extreme excuse for being beat. But on the other hand on certain days it is a big factor in favouring an advantage for certain lofts. Of course this advantage also varies for different geographic locations, where some lofts are located around big lakes and mountains creating very unique situations. Please bare with me as I continue.
Another big advantage many have is being fortunate enough to have huge lofts and space. Not just giving their pigeons more space for better health. They can also keep large numbers of birds on their teams, and still have the space to maintain super health. Now a small sized loft with a small size team can be very successful but will run into trouble after a smash race or a few very difficult races, lets say 2 or 3 weeks in a row. The small loft soon finds themselves with tired pigeons, out of condition, and no new fresh birds to ship the following weeks. Where as the large team fanciers brings out a fresh team of soldiers to carry on the next few races. Then of course the smarter, more experienced fancier who has better knowledge on feeding and medicating his flock will always have an advantage against the novice or less experienced flyer.
So you can see there are many reasons why certain lofts have advantages over others and I am sure there are even more.
So now I come to the reason why one loft races are gaining popularity.
In one loft races all birds are fed the same, all birds are medicated the same, and all birds are trained the same ! All birds fly to the same loft and trap, and all birds fly the same distance to the same loft location. All birds fly into the same wind and weather conditions ! Now this really starts to equal things out for the birds.
All things being equal now, it very much comes down to the quality of the bird !
Of course a certain bird might not be at its best on the big day when it really counts, but most of the top well bred athletes will be there to show their breeding.
We also believe that the birds must be very intensely road trained, not only for physical condition, but also their mental condition. The birds must be mentally right so that they are focused and motivated to return to the loft with out mistakes.
We have seen other races where too many times birds go the wrong way or are late or scatter in arrival on days where the flights should of have been pretty straight forward, all because of lack of training. We are very firm believers that this is caused by the pigeons not being trained enough.
So all in all, one loft races have gained the confidence of the serious and true sportsmen who are looking for a true fair test of the quality of their pigeons.
We will continue to post some writings for all to enjoy. 


http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

hey the prices are really fare, do you get alot of guys from out west? i have few questions i ll ask on your web site, great set up, what date do you start training? who is winning the races the last few years. i have looked at the Edmonton races, i d like to see if our northern birds hold up with the birds back east, feel free to pm me or get in touch


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello every one.
We now have over 1000 birds reserved for the 2013 CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE ! We are still taking reservations so you can simply leave a message or e-mail us and we will mark you in .
This is Fantastic and will make sure there is excellent prizes to be won as we head for another record year in NORTH AMERICA !
We have been in contact with Terry Gilmore from Win Companion and we are now getting set up for live instant clocking for 2013. This will offer every one instant results on all the training tosses and races, so everyone can watch live clocking anywhere in the World, right on their own computer from home.
We will only accept birds starting April 13. We suggest that your young birds are 5 to 6 weeks of age when delivering them so that your birds are eating and drinking well.
This will eliminate a lot of stress on the birds. All birds will be vaccinated for PMV on arrival and electronically chipped with the electronic rings. All birds will be also vaccinated for POX shortly after arrival. The birds will be on VITA-KING PRODUCTS and fed only the best grains and grit. We are very experienced and knowledgeable on all aspects Young bird handling and conditioning. You can be sure that your birds will be professionally handled and cared for with the best of medication and techniques.
Our loft is very specially designed for maximum ventilation and one loft racing. 
The lofts are completely out-fitted with the state of the art box perches to prevent birds perched above each other to not be able to soil each other with droppings.
This also prevents droppings from accumulating on the floor below the perches which cause dampness and ammonia fumes. The lofts are fitted with hard wood grated floors so the birds never walk on their own droppings and are not allowed to pick at any spilled grain. We have spent a small fortune and spared no expense to specifically build and design a World class loft like no other, especially for YB ONE LOFT RACING !
We also have a specially built training trailer just for training tosses and a state of the art ALL ALUMINUM RACE TRAILER for racing with automatic lighting, ventilation fans, automatic watering systems and one lever instant release handle to insure all birds are spontaneously released.
We have made sure that all birds at the CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE have the best possible facilities for their best possible health. We are also the only APPROVED FCI Racing Pigeon Grandprix One Loft race in Canada, where the results are used for World Champion Ace Pigeons of One loft racing. An FCI delegate will oversee the operation, including the shipping and clocking of CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE. http://www.pigeons-grandprix.com/
We would like invite everyone to be part of this fantastic racing competition of 9 races as the World watches who will be the 2013 CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE PRESTIGE WINNERS and BREEDERS !!!
Finally we would like to Thank every one who has been a participant, as together we are all part of making this Race a huge success as we continue to grow on the stage of WORLD CLASS RACES !!

http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello every one.
We are currently working on getting set up with Win Companion to set up live clocking for 2013. We will keep you informed as to how to sign up. We are also getting ready for the March 1st draw. There will be one American and one Canadian team drawn for free perch fee on a team. You must have a team entry to qualify for a free perch fee on a second team. We will announce the winners this coming weekend ! 

http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening every one.
We now are on the http:// www.wincompanion.com 
This will offer live clocking of the training tosses and races and a whole lot of information on the performances of every ones birds. We are asking every participant to please register your entries on line. To register go on to the participants tab on our website, then go to the " SIGN UP " tab on the blue coloured bar and there will be a drop down box. Then go to the box that says " STEP 3-NEW " and fill out the information required. It is important that you register.
If you are having trouble just give us a call and we will help you register. It will take some time before we have every one registered as we are already close to 1100 birds reserved. Hope every one is having great success in their breeding as we look forward to a great race in 2013 !

http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening every one, hope all is well and hope your breeding is going well.
We are looking to bring in entries from Europe this year. All European fanciers that are interested to send birds to the CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE can contact : Fred Dukker, Burgemeester Crezeelaan 1, 2678 KZ De Lier Tel. 06 -51710351 / 0174-513974.
You must have the birds to Fred by April 11th. or early morning of April 12th. 2013. The shipping and total quarantine cost is 500 Euros for 6birds. We are now trying to get every one to register on www.wincompanion.com 
You can go on their site or our participants list and sign up. This will give us LIVE CLOCKING on all of our training tosses and races. You can e-mail us or call us if you need help registering. So far the entries are going very well and European birds will really help put the CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE on the World map with some international birds. If you live in other parts of the World and would like to send birds, please feel free to contact us and we will try to arrange shipments to Canada. 

http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone, hope all is well.
THE CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE now has almost 1100 birds reserved for the 2013 race. You can find all information on our website at http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com 
We now will have live clocking for 2013 on http://www.wincompanion.com 
If you are not registered yet, you can simply go on our website under the "participants" tab and register or you can just send us an e-mail or phone call at 905-478-1511.
We are the biggest, most affordable and competitive one loft race in North America in the last 4 years and have one of the best prize structures with a great spread of prizes awarded every year ! There is FREE shipping for American fanciers.
We are now also set up for European bird shipments.
It is our dream to create a professional World class International One Loft Race right here in North America where everyone can come together for a fantastic 9 race series. We had 1600 entered in 2012 and are expecting around 2000 or more birds for 2013. So we would like to invite everyone, and together we believe we can continue to offer a most fantastic racing experience for all fanciers and the racing pigeon sport.
For the betterment of the Sport.........Tony Alves


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone,hope all is well.
Time is moving on and soon the birds will start arriving from all over.
Last night at a stand up only crowded Lyndhurst Homing Pigeon Club in New Jersey, a donated FREE entry for THE CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE valued at $1,150 was drawn as part of the SANDY STORM AUCTION and the winner was Sal Bennici of Court Loft. We continue to support and help when ever we can which is so important in times when so much is going on in our sport. We will also donate $ 10 dollars from our perch fee of every 6 bird team to SICK CHILDREN S HOSPITAL in Toronto. The CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL HAS DONATED OVER $ 10,000 DOLLARS to Sick Kids Hospital over the last 3 years and we plan to continue to do so in the future.
Not only is this money going to a great cause, but also it is so important for the image of our sport. That is something we all can be proud of as we all have been part of creating this image. Thank you again for all your support.

Tony Alves.

http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello every one. 
I have had a few requests about replacement birds. We will allow replacement birds for birds that get lost up to May 26 th. Where as many other races do not allow replacements or where other races might allow free perch fee on a team only up to the first 100 mile toss and you would be out of luck if your birds get lost on a 150 or 200 mile race. We on the other hand make sure you have at least one bird entered into the 300 mile race. This ensures fanciers that even if they lost their last bird on a 150 or 200 mile race they still will be entitled to a free perch fee on a 6 bird team for the following year.
We strive to continually offer the best possible race for every one's money and we hope to continue to offer the best race program anywhere. It is also one of our main goals to road train the birds intensely as we have found this to be of the utmost importance in physically and mentally conditioning the birds.
One of the biggest issues we have seen and often hear about is that many One Loft race birds are not trained properly, or most times are not trained enough for the fear of losing birds with the hope of having high numbers make the final race.
Certainly we strive to have the highest possible number of birds entered into the final race, but We do not try to achieve this by training only short tosses or by keeping birds at home and only loft flying them. The CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE makes sure your birds will have the best of feeds, medications, vitamins and state of the art loft facilities and race trailers and will be road trained in the same fashion as we have trained our own race birds when we won 7 years Champion Loft in the largest combine in Canada. We are confident in our ability to condition your birds to the best they can be and we hope you can relax knowing that your birds are in very experienced hands. We do not just claim this, our past results prove it.
Please remember we are only accepting birds starting Saturday April 13 th. and we ask that American fanciers simply ship their birds by US POSTAL SERVICE on the morning of Monday April 15th., or the morning of Monday May 20th. to Dale Zehr, 10619 Jackson Lane, Carthage N.Y. 13619. Phone 315 771 9081. This will ensure that your birds are at the CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE in 2 days. Once the USA birds are in NY we take care of all costs of health permits and getting the birds into Canada. 
We are still accepting reservations and will continue up to May 26 th.
So far our numbers are fantastic at close to 1200 birds and it looks like we will beat last years record of 1600 birds. We are excited and looking forward to the best year yet. Hope to see you all soon.

- Tony Alves


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Update/reminder:
Canadian shipping information:
Accepting birds from Saturday April 13th to May 26th.
All birds delivered in person must be delivered on weekends only from Saturday April 13th to May 26th to the Canadian International One Loft Race.
All birds being shipped by air must be shipped Mondays only from April 15th to May 20th on West Jet or Air Canada Cargo to Toronto International Airport.
US BIRDS SHIP TO:
DALE ZEHR 
10632 Jackson Lane 
Carthage, NY 
13619 
315-771-9081
There will be 2 dates set for American birds being shipped.
All American birds must be shipped on Monday April 15th and Monday May 20th.
American birds must be shipped on these dates so that the birds can be at the Canadian International One Loft Race the next day. 
European fanciers that are interested to send birds to the CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE can contact:
Fred Dukker , 
Burgemeester Crezeelaan 1, 2678 KZ De Lier - 
Tel. 06 -51710351 / 0174-513974 . 
You must have the birds to Fred by April 11 th or early morning of April 12 th 2013. The shipping and total quarantine cost is 500 Euros for 6 birds.
We are now trying to get every one to register on http://www.wincompanion.com
You can go on their site or our participants list and sign up. This will give us LIVE CLOCKING on all of our training tosses and races. You can e-mail us or call us if you need help registering.
So far the entries are going very well and European birds will really help put the CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE on the World map with some international birds. If you live in other parts of the World and would like to send birds, please feel free to contact us and we will try to arrange shipments to Canada . 
Attention Breeders: 
Our Wincompanion Database is working. It is imperative you are registered before you ship your birds. 
Please copy and paste or click on the link below and check out your Breeder Registration. 
http://www.wincompanion.com 


You can find all information on our website at http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello every one.
It has been very busy this opening weekend as we started to accept birds.
We have received about 400 birds already, and a great number of American entries. The first shipment of American birds have arrived and are at the loft already.
All American birds that have arrived are in very good condition. They were watered with vitamins and electrolytes and fed right away when arriving in NY in our special aluminum dowelled crates (on both sides) with long feeders and watering troughs. The utmost care and attention is given to out of country birds immediately on arrival to lessen stress of transport.
The Canadian International team is in NewYork right from the start of the arrival of birds so that all runs smooth and proper. We want all fanciers to know we provide the best possible care of birds during transport which is so critical to the birds so that there is no set back for all birds. We also please ask that if you are shipping birds from the USA you can still do so on Monday May 20th. (LAST SHIPMENT).
It is important that you ship your birds on Monday May 20th., so that your birds are in NY the following day or 2 so that the birds are quickly transported into Canada.
If you live in the U.S. you can still reserve a team or more, or just simply ship your team on Monday May 20th. to Dale Zehr, 10632 Jackson Lane, Carthage NY,13619. 
Dales phone number is 1-315-771-9081 or you can call us at 1-905-478-1511 and leave a message or send us an email at [email protected] 
The CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE HAD 1600 BIRDS ENTERED in 2012 and we are expecting to pass that number in 2013. WE OFFER THE BEST, BIGGEST & MOST COMPETITIVE AND AFFORDABLE ONE LOFT RACE with a 9 race series.
Please Join Us, for the fastest growing One Loft race in NORTH AMERICA. We would love to see you here.

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good Evening every one. In the first week, there is already almost 500 birds received ! It looks like another record year of entries for THE CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE WITH THE BIGGEST PAY OUT IN PRIZES !! AS WE EXPECT AT LEAST ANOTHER 1000 BIRDS OVER THE NEXT FEW WEEKS.
On top of the 100 % prize money pay out there will be a EXTRA $5,000.00 DOLLAR DONATED BONUS PRIZE for the first AU or IF BANDED bird clocked in the MAIN 300 mile race !!! Every year the CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE adds special promotional prizes to create interest from the fanciers !! This prize does not come out of the paid prize money. THIS IS A COMPLETE EXTRA BONUS PRIZE !! 
In the last 3 years the CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE has paid out a record amount of prizes and prize money !!
You can still be part of the 2013 competition !!
The next shipping date for American Fanciers is Monday May 20th.
You must ship your birds by US POSTAL SERVICE on May 20th to our American shipper:
DALE ZEHR, 10632 Jackson Lane, Carthage NY, 13619 phone 1 315 771 9081 . 

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

We are now into some very nice weather in this part of the country.
So far we have received close to 600 birds in the first couple of weeks, and it is looking like it will be another great year with a record amount of entries yet to come within the next few weeks. The birds are looking great, their droppings are very nice and they are moulting very well. A few birds were removed right off the start that just were not right and they will be replaceable and the owners will be contacted. Other than that, all else looks great and so far they look like the healthiest batch we have seen in 4 years. We are continuing to receive birds on the weekends and USA birds can be shipped on May 20 th to Dale Zehr in NY if you are an American breeder.
This year again we have some of the biggest names in North America competing and it will be very stiff competition right to the very end. Please do not hesitate to phone or email if you have any questions or ideas as we love to hear from you. 
We are showing a small video (on our diary on our web-site) that was filmed during the arrival of birds on last years final 300 mile race. The video is not of the highest quality but we plan to have a very nice video filmed for 2013 along with live clocking on win companion. We will keep you posted.

http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com

Tony.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone.
The birds are doing well and we have joined groups of the early birds together.
Birds are kept in separated sections as they come in so that we can keep an eye on new arrivals and anything that does not look right is quickly removed.
There is almost 800 birds now in the loft. We expect a few more hundred Canadian birds and 200 to 400 American birds on next weeks shipment. We could reach 1600 birds.
The next and last American bird shipment is planned for next week. If you live in the USA and are planning to ship birds or would like to ship birds, you must ship your birds this coming Monday morning May 20th. by US POSTAL SERVICE to: 
DALE ZEHR
10632 Jackson Lane
Carthage NY
Zipcode: 13619
Phone: 1-315-771-9081
This is so that the birds arrive in NewYork the next day, Tuesday or Wednesday morning. A team of 6 birds is $ 1,150 Dollars. That is less than 200 Dollars per bird !! We offer a 9 race series and the BIGGEST PAY OUT in Canada for the last 3 years !!
If your looking for huge competition against some of the best lofts from across Canada and America then we welcome you to join us for super competition !! 
In 2013 there is an EXTRA DONATED PROMOTIONAL BONUS PRIZE of $ 5,000.00 DOLLARS for the first AU or IF BANDED bird clocked in the 300 mile race !!! So if an AU or IF banded bird wins first you can walk away with $ 30,000.00 DOLLARS !!!
So do not be left out of the action, come and play where everyone is watching who the big winners will be !! Best of luck and hope to see you all here at the race day PARTY!!

http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com

http://www.wincompanion.com

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello every one.
Last USA shipping date is Tuesday May 28th. If you are still shipping a team or more from the USA you must ship your birds no later then Tuesday morning May 28th. to our American contact Dale Zehr, 10632 Jackson Lane, Carthage NY, 13619
phone number 1-315-771-9081.
Canadian birds can be shipped air by West Jet or Air Canada this Monday and we will accept birds to the end of the month of May. 2013 will be another big year as there has been great participation from across North America !! Do Not be left out.
There is still time to be part of the biggest race in North America !! Right here in Canada.
Give us a call or e-mail if you want to send birds, or just simply send us your birds. Every year we have over 1000 bird entries and that always guarantees there will be BIG COMPETITION !! BIG PRIZES !!! with MANY BIG WINNERS !!! to be WON !!!
Come join us for 9 weeks of exciting racing !!!!

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good Evening every one.
We are just finishing off receiving the rest of the teams to complete the 2013 entries for the CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE. 
Although we expected a bigger number of entries we never the less broke another Canadian record of entries for 2013. We continue to be the biggest Prize payout race in Canada every year for the last 4 years !!
There is no pooling at the Canadian International, this is strictly prize money. Congratulations and thank you to every participant who believed and entered birds and helped in creating the BIGGEST ONE LOFT RACE that Canada has ever seen, 4 years in a row !!! This is great for the sport, it is great for Canada and it is great for all the American Fanciers who like to compete against the Best Canada has to offer !! After all pigeon racing is competition, and competition we certainly have !! We also pride ourselves of having the most intense and serious training and 9 race series that will certifiably bring the truly best birds to the top !!! We are serious about racing and we plan to work the birds continuously and constantly through out the season !! Although everyone including ourselves would love to see a big number of birds reach the shipping night, the reality is that birds that are truly worked hard and intense do not all make it to the end. Take a look at your own lofts and number at the end of a YB season and the answer is quickly there for you to see. We will finish updating the Win Companion list this week with our total number of entries. http://www.wincompanion.com
The first 2 groups of birds are already settled and because of their age most are taking to the air like old birds. Over the next few weeks the rest of the later arrivals will be released from the flight aviaries. Owners of lost birds will be contacted for replacement birds giving everyone the best chance of having a 6 bird team in competition. Replacement birds will be allowed up to June 15. We truly hope you enjoy your experience of having your birds compete in the 2013 CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone, hope all is well.
We are still waiting on some replacement birds, and we will accept replacements to Saturday June 15th.
Although most teams are doing great, every year there always seems to be some lofts that have trouble adjusting to the environment of so many birds from different sources combining all in one loft. Some birds although arrive fine and healthy looking, soon have trouble with viruses and and bacteria from different birds while other birds thrive and shine. This is where a strong immune system is so important.
Every year there seems to be at least 10% losses to infection of some type or another. This is the ugly side of one loft racing that few dare to talk about !!
This is the reality of the game. These numbers are sometimes higher even in our own race lofts where no introduction of new birds even occur. Never the less, the strongest and best birds continue to thrive and are the ones of champion caliber.
DO NOT ever believe for a minute that all losses are off the roof, often called missing or lost around the loft.
We hope to have the rest of the birds out in the next week (except for replacements coming this week). Up to now all else is well, and we hope to start training around the middle of July. This summer is calling for normal weather and hopefully not too many crazy hot days. 
We will keep you posted....Tony.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello every one.
The weather has now turned very hot in this part of the country. The birds are loft flying everyday now, except for the replacement birds that came in the last 2 weeks. Although most of the birds look very good, there are still some birds that are experiencing the young bird sickness and develop water in the crop and have to be removed from the loft.
This year we had a total of 1200 birds entered from across North America. Please if you have not sent in your payment please do so right away as there are always a few people who have to be reminded.
We are getting ready to place the electronic bands on the birds and then we can do our first inventory list. Today the birds are on Apple cider vinegar with fresh garlic cloves, along with vitamins and electrolytes. They will remain on this for the next few days and then they will have a second treatment for canker and then finally a respiratory treatment before training begins. We are very careful to not over do it with medications as to not destroy the birds inner organs.
Remember, if the livers and kidneys are ruined from too many antibiotics the birds will loose their natural resistance to diseases and will not be able to complete the tough 9 weeks of racing and especially the last 4 races. It will take strong healthy birds to fly this years program, and it will not be a crap shoot or lucky birds that will finish near the top in the end. There is some real specimens and class birds entered again this year and competition will be fantastic as we believe we offer the most intense training and race program that brings the winners to the top !!
Please watch for future updates.

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone.
The weather has been extremely hot and humid, along with record rainfall.
The birds continue to fly better everyday and the last few replacement birds are really starting to fly well. We will put out an inventory list before training begins along with live clocking results in the training tosses. There are still a few unpaid teams so please send in your payment right away if you have not done so. Any unpaid teams will be sold to potential buyers.
We hope we will start to get into nicer weather as we get closer to our training days. Overall health of the birds is very good and their droppings remain very firm with lots of down feather and the birds are very active. We look forward to a good year and hope the best for every participant. Road training should begin in about 2 weeks. 

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone, we have been into some pretty extreme heat waves in this part of Canada and we have just started putting on the electronic bands and should be complete by tomorrow to show the first inventory list. www.wincompanion.com
The birds have had three training tosses from about 1 mile, just to get them used to the trailer. Everything has been pushed back due to this extreme heat wave.
The first 100 mile race will definitely be delayed for a week or more as we certainly will not rush in and send pigeons unprepared. As soon as we are done electronic chipping all the birds tomorrow, we will show the first inventory list before we start training further out. The pigeons health is very good and we will continue to do what's best for the birds. I know there is a lot of people waiting to see the inventory list and we hope to get it up as soon as we can. So please continue to watch for our updates.

Tony Alves.


----------



## anil_pigeon (Dec 2, 2010)

In your updates, you mention that the ugly side of one loft racing is 10% lost to disease - but currently you are sitting at 33% losses. The number of losses at this stage appear to be abnormally high. Is it hot weather, disease, lost off the loft, hawks, loft flying?

400 pigeons out of 1200 pigeons lost, culled, or unaccounted for from 6/22 to the 3rd one mile toss on 7/24. This is bad news that could affect the future of this race.

Considering that the other Canadian races - Empire Classic has lost very few birds and they are out to 18 miles. The Toronto Trifecta has also lost very few birds.

On another note, why are the electronic bands only now being placed on the birds? It's awfully hard to track 1200 birds by hand for replacement inventory purposes.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening every one, The birds have now had 4 tosses at 1 mile ,1 toss at 3 miles , one at 6 miles , and today they were tossed at 10 miles . We tried to get the wincompanion live clocking to show the training toss today ,but were unsuccessful since it is our first time using this system we are still getting used to it . hopefully we will get it right for the next toss which should be tomorrow if the weather is right . The birds are flying now up to one and a half hours every morning and then road tossed after the loft fly . Our training tosses will continue steady every good day and we plan to have the first 100 training race in 2 weeks if the weather remains good for lots of road training .


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

its very exciting to tosses but would get worried about losing them each time


----------



## anil_pigeon (Dec 2, 2010)

anil_pigeon said:


> In your updates, you mention that the ugly side of one loft racing is 10% lost to disease - but currently you are sitting at 33% losses. The number of losses at this stage appear to be abnormally high. Is it hot weather, disease, lost off the loft, hawks, loft flying?
> 
> 400 pigeons out of 1200 pigeons lost, culled, or unaccounted for from 6/22 to the 3rd one mile toss on 7/24. This is bad news that could affect the future of this race.
> 
> ...



And the losses have taken a turn for the worst. There are now 370 birds clocked after 3 days from 5 miles - and no update from the race. This means 430 birds unaccounted for from the previous 5 mile toss to this one - with no explanation from the managers.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello every one. 
We think we finally figured out most of the wincompanion system.
We now have yesterdays toss on our website live. Thursday the birds trained 25 miles into a headwind and came very well and there was 750 birds home.
Yesterday we trained in groups from 30 miles with a nice tail wind and cool weather and had a smash training toss. The first birds were 3 hours coming home and were all coming from the south. They over flew past the loft. Birds were arriving right to dark from the south and many still continue to arrive now. This is very devastating to us and we are heart broken. We would like to believe that the smartest pigeons were smart enough to turn around but we never know how many good ones keep going. We hope that many more will make it back. We will rest the birds for a few days and our 100 mile training race will be delayed. We will update tomorrow again .


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening every one, although the 50 mile training toss went very well, we are still missing birds from today's toss. Few birds continue to make it back from the 30 mile toss last Saturday. The 40 mile toss was also difficult as they were spread out all day long arriving home. It is very troubling for us since these birds had flown the 25 mile toss 2 days before the 30 mile toss in a very strong side wind and had arrived very well. 
We know the birds are in very good health, their droppings are very nice and we made sure they were loft flying well before the training began. It is very puzzling since these birds were rambling up to 1 3/4 hours in the mornings. These birds are in good health and we just do not know what to think of why losses are so high. We will continue to road train every good day, but pigeons that arrive late will be rested a day or so before being basketed again. We must do this for late arrivals, but must continue on with the birds which are working well. It is becoming to be a very tough year and it will take super birds to continue on to the very end !
Any paid team that does not have a single bird make the 300 mile shipping night will be entitled a free perch fee for a 6 bird team. We wish the best for every one and trying to take as many birds as possible to the end, but we must continue on with training and our training will start to become very intense and we will make sure that every bird here will be in super condition going into the final race. 

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone.
We had our first 75 mile training toss today (Sunday) and the birds did very well.
The sky was a very nice blue with a few clouds at release. There was very little wind at all and the temperature was cool. All the birds were released together and they cleared very quickly and were gone before we could get in the truck. The birds flew it in 1 hour and 39 minutes. The first 13 birds on the result list were not on this toss, but were released from a shorter distance of 40 miles, along with a few other birds that had returned late and we are preparing them to get back in with the main group.
Today's winning birds were 1 st - Yosvany Ojeda Loft , 2 nd - Atlantis Loft , and 3rd - Gallo & Medeiros. Congratulations to the first 3 fast trappers !!! Incredibly all first 3 birds were from the Florida area !! The birds will be rested tomorrow as it is calling for rain, but they will be trained intensely on every good day.
We are hoping to have the first 100 mile MONEY race towards the end of the week.
This will depend on the weather, and how much training we can get in.
We might have to skip the 110 and 125 mile race and go directly into the 150 mile race. It is more important that the birds get a 150 and 200 mile race before the 300 mile which is coming up quickly. We will update regularly as we are now getting into the races. 
Good Luck to all !!

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening everyone, the birds were trained 75 miles today. They did very good speeds as their was a very strong tail wind. Unfortunately we had difficulties with our computer and could not show the results. Our 100 mile training race will be flown tomorrow (Wed) and it should be very fast as we expect a strong tail wind. We will try to release for 8 AM .
We have posted an shipping list of all birds that will be in the first 100 mile race. Good Luck to all !!

Tony Alves.


----------



## anil_pigeon (Dec 2, 2010)

Best of luck - tossing in a strong tail wind could be a gamble especially as you have previously communicated that the smash race was due to birds overflying the loft. But you have to continue on with the training, and historically races that have huge losses early on - have looked for days with tail winds to complete the 100 mile trainer.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello every one. Today (Wed) we had the first 100 training mile race. The birds were released at 8;35 AM and the first groups arrived at 10;10 AM. They flew very fast and there were almost 300 birds home in 15 minutes out of 345 birds shipped.
We are currently training and reconditioning late arrivals from previous tosses and hope to have most of them in the 150 mile race with the main group, which we plan to race this coming Saturday. We have to skip the 110 mile and 125 mile race due to time getting close to the main race. Congratulations to the winning bird entered by Yamicel Loft from Florida winning 1 st place. Also a great race for Flood Lofts clocking in the 5 th and 7 th position. The top ten positions pays $250 Dollars each . 

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening everyone, Friday Aug. 16th.
Today we had our second training race from just north of Point au Baril which is 110 mile point. The weather was perfect with hardly any wind at all. The birds were released at 9:10 AM and we had the first groups arrive at 11:27 of over 100 birds, and there were over 200 birds clocked in about 6 minutes !! We took advantage of a perfect day and we will try for a 125 mile race this Sunday if all goes well. We are still getting used to using the WinCompanion system and we will be working on some corrections. Congratulations to Mia Casa & J & J Lofts on winning the second training race of 2013 CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE !! 

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello every one. Aug. 19th. we had the 3rd race.
The Race was flown from just south of Estaire from 150 miles and liberated at 7:30 AM.
Corrections have been made on the result list. It was a great day for a race with a very light side headwind.
There were just over 200 birds home in the first 10 minutes as group after group arrived behind each other.
Congratulations to the 1st. PLACE winner... Flood Loft.
We are watching the weather closely to see when we can get the next race in. We have been preparing late arrivals and lost birds back into condition for the next race. We will do an inventory on all birds in the loft so every one can see what birds that they still have here.

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening everyone, It looks like Friday Aug.23 will be a very nice day and we plan to have the 200 mile race if all goes well weather wise. All late arrivals that had been lost in previous training tosses and races have been conditioned back up and all birds will be shipped to the 200 mile race. It is important that all birds fly the 200 mile race so that they can have the experience before going into the longer races. The shipping list will also serve as an inventory of all birds that remain.
The excitement is really starting up as we head into our 5 last long races. Best of luck to all !!!

Tony Alves.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I wonder if the handlers CHECK the K-Factor,before the training tosses,that had alot of birds not return,or return days later....There has to be a reason HEALTHY pigeons,do not home,and get lost....We as pigeon flyers,can`t just say the lost birds were DUMMIES....That`s not possible....People just don`t spend alot of cash,and send garbage to these BIG TIME one loft races.....Maybe the small one loft races,with a small entry fee etc,might get some birds that the owners want to TRY and see if the YB`s from a certain pairing are any good...I can understand that...But not when maybe a thousand dollars or more is the cost,to send a few birds to a race...You want to WIN,so you only send top shelf
YB`s to these high cost events.....Alamo


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening everyone. Aug. 23, we had the 4th race from 175 miles.
The weather was cool at release with a light side tail wind. The birds cleared very quickly and it was a great race. Congratulations to Flood Lofts for winning 1st prize with the same incredible bird that also won the 3rd race from 150 miles and this bird is now leading champion bird after the first 4 races !!
Stay tuned for more updates.

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone, September 2nd.
There are now 55 birds home on the second day.
Another One Loft Race was also released close to where our birds were released half an hour later with over 500 birds and also had no day birds and has only clocked 2 birds home starting around 4 PM at the end of the second day. It is hard to explain what exactly pigeons do on certain days and September 1st. was one of those days. It has been a real test of endurance.
It takes extremely well conditioned birds with super drive to continue to keep coming on a second day. No One loft Race organizers sets out to loose birds, and it is something that just can not be explained.
The race will continue until all prizes are filled ! We will update tomorrow with details of the winners !!

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening every one. There are now 63 birds home and we will try to keep the race open until all 100 prizes are won. Congratulations to the 1st place WINNER ! - Pimentel Team - The breeder is Rick Ferreira, who also was the breeder of last years Equal 1st place winner !! Rick also bred the 4th place winner in last years 300 mile race. He also bred 2 top birds at 375 mile race in 2012. Truly an unbelievable performance by this breeding loft !!
Congratulations to the 2nd Place finish David Rothgiesser Team who the breeders is very well known, and one of the BEST Canadian Fanciers who has won practically every thing there is to be won including being a car winner at the Million Dollar South Africa race. He also won the very prestige 1st Champion Bird at the 2012 Canadian international One Loft race, and he also won the car prize !!
Congratulations also goes to the 3rd place winner IRISH SYNDICATE !! This team has been in the top the last 2 years proving that they surely have the birds to come through when it is very tough !! IRISH SYNDICATE also wins 1ST- IF or AU clocked bird and FIRST AMERICAN BIRD WINNING THE $ 5,000.00 DONATED BONUS PRIZE !!
The 4th prize goes to Kempens Koupe Team who is Mike Van Kempen from Bills Turkey Farm here in Ontario.
The 5th prize goes to " My Lucky Day Team, bred by Joe Demederios.
The 6th prize goes to Mike/ Joe / Dale team, bred by Mike Bator and also being the 2nd USA Bird.
The 7th prize was won by Universal Pigeon. The 8th prize goes RMS Team bred by Rodolfo Santos. 9th prize goes to Zangs Little Loft, 3rd USA Bird entered by Bingho Zang of South Carolina. 10th place goes to Spartan Loft bred by Ziggy Picur. 

More updates to come...........


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

The K-Factor was high (Red) reported by NOAA for Sept 1st & 2nd.....For people who don`t beleive in this,you better learn...You will lose GREAT pigeons,when the K-Factor is shown in RED and Dark Blue...If Dark Blue,it is warned NOT to race or train your pigeons....Red means you will and can lose many birds,especially YB`s......Alamo


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone. There are 74 birds clocked in. We will keep clocking until the 100 prizes are filled.
The next 325 mile race is going to be delayed possibly another 2 weeks or so until the birds are in perfect condition again. Although the birds flew hard and long they still are holding good bodies due to being very well conditioned before the flight.
We will keep updating steady as we move on !! Best of luck as we go into the longer races !! 

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening everyone, there are now 92 birds home and hopefully we will have 100 birds by tomorrow night to fill all 100 prizes.
It is surprising how most of the late arrivals are still holding good bodies. The birds were sent in very good condition with lots of reserve, and we believe this has paid off as they continue to come home. As of now it looks like our next race will be at least 2 weeks or more so we can bring super condition back into the birds. We are sure by the condition they have now that we will have them perfect in a couple of weeks. We will report back tomorrow. 

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening every one, Friday September 6th. We now have a 100 birds home and the prizes are all filled.
This year was an extremely tough year, finishing off the 300 mile race with the toughest race in recent memory. We are still very happy that we had 25 % of the birds return and it surely took very determined pigeons with super endurance to continue on for days ! Some great performances were achieved by some lofts. One of these great team performances was accomplished by PRO.PIGEON.COM TEAM from the USA who clocked an incredible 3 pigeons in the top 100 prizes from a total of 4 birds shipped scoring 30th, 44th, 45th, positions all on the second day. Another great performance was the" BET TO WIN TEAM " a syndicate of fanciers from the Borden club, which are members of our local Up North pigeon Racing Combine. They also managed to clock 3 birds in the top 100 positions from a total of 4 birds shipped, scoring 21st , 67th , 85th positions.

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening everyone, we continue to have birds return home.
We will do an inventory list in the next few days of all birds home. Our next race was scheduled for 325 miles, but since the final race was flown from 250 miles, we believe it might be best that the next race be flown from 300 miles so the jump is not so big. We plan to have the next race in 8 to 10 days from now weather permitting. Then we will try to fly the 350 mile race a week or so later and then on to the final race of 375 miles to complete our series. All pigeons that are in capable shape will be shipped to the next race. You can select to have any or all of of your birds activated at 100 Dollars per bird to be flown for prize money which will be paid at 10% down. However if you choose not to activate your bird it will still be shipped to fly the race but will not be eligible for prize money, but still counts for the championship prizes. If you would like your bird activated you must e-mail us the band numbers of the birds you choose and payment must be received by the end of Monday September 16th.
If you have won prize money it can be deducted from your winnings of the 250 mile race. We will then show a list of all paid birds so that there is no question if or what birds were activated. We do not cut any of this prize money, it is 100 % paid out. However if payment is not received your bird will not be eligible for prize money. So please e-mail us your entries and we will email you back information of received. Next year we will come up with an easier way to activate the birds as to make it easy for everyone. If mailing from the USA it is best to send your payment express.
The birds are being nourished back into condition and will be ready for some training tosses shortly.

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening everyone, we have put out an inventory list of all birds back from the last race.
Please email us your band numbers and team names if you want to activate your birds into the next race, payment must be here by September 16th. If you choose not to activate, your birds will still be flown in the next race but you will not qualify for prize money however you birds still qualify for championship prizes. Next race is planned for sometime in the middle of next week, weather permitting. We will update soon.

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone. The birds are loft flying again up to an hour in the mornings and we are going to try to have the race from 300 miles on Monday (Sept 16th.) if the weather is good. Please do not forget to email -us RIGHT AWAY if you would like to activate your birds for prize money. This next race is 100 % pay-out in prize money and we do not take any cut from this money.
We are sure that many birds will surprise everyone with their performance on the next race even if they were clocked later in the last race and some will regret not activating their birds, but it is your choice and the birds will be shipped even if it is not activated. Once the birds are shipped you will not be activate them and we will put out a list of the activated birds ahead of time. It will be interesting to see as now we get into the longer races. Best of luck !

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good Evening everyone. The Canadian International Silver Cup Classic was flown today (Monday) from 300 miles.
The birds were released at 8:30 AM from Matheson Ontario. At 2:07 PM, seven birds arrived together on the drop. Congratulations to the winners ! 1st place winner was Gatti vs Ward Team entered by Fabio Lus. In 2nd position was Van Heerden Kruger Loft also winning 1st - $100- Pick bird for $1,000 DOLLARS ! In 3rd place was Marcin Turkiewicz who also placed 8th for a fine performance. In 4th position was Andy Skwiat showing true class breeding of his birds at the distance, by clocking all his 4 entries and also clocking the most birds on the day winning 4th, 35th, 50th & 57th position. In 5th place was Nancy Leblond. In 6th place was David Rothgiesser Bred by Claude Rothgiesser who also took 10th position finishing 2 birds in the top 10 prizes. In 7th was CNP Syndicate bred by Chris Mitsiou. In 9th position Nasrat Yardam who again showed steady performance !! We will continue to clock birds Tuesday and we will report back.

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening everyone.
There are now 87 birds home and we will continue to clock birds as the birds can still earn points for the championships.
The birds are in fantastic condition and the race took nothing out of them, as a matter of fact many of the birds over flew the loft as most birds that arrived after the 29th position were returning from the south.
We are planning the next race for sometime next week, from Cochrane Ontario a distance of 350 miles.
We will put out an inventory list in a few days. If you would like to activate any or all of your birds at $100 Dollars each you must e-mail us right away, before Sunday September 22nd. This is the best way to confirm your birds are entered.
We take no cut out of this money and all prizes are 100 % paid out. We will put out a list again of all activated birds before the race. Best of luck.

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Silver Cup Classic winners......
Here is a list of the $100 Dollar pick bird winners:
$1300 = Marcin Turkiewicz , $1000 = VanHeerden Kruger Loft , $900 = Claude Rothgiesser, $800 = Andy Skwiat , $700 = Nancy LeBlond , $ 500 = CNP Syndicate , $400 Atlantis Loft.
The rest of these lofts win $200 each, Schneideres Loft , Vettese & Chlebowski , Joe Demedeiros , Team London , Mia & Casa & J & J , Guido Madrusan , Mary Lou"s Girls , Rick"s Boys , El Dorado Lofts , Wonder Bred Loft & Kid Bird Loft , Castleguard Loft , Mc Laughlin Lofts.

Stay tuned for more updates. Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone. We have a new inventory list posted of all capable birds to fly the 350 mile race. We are planning for a Tuesday race from Cochrane Ont. Please check the inventory list and let us know right away by email if you want any birds activated for $100. We need to know as soon as possible as we need to post a list of all activated birds and prize list before the race.
Thanks and good luck.

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone.
Tuesdays race was very nerve racking as the first 9 birds arrived together, but the clock did not pick the birds times as they arrived. We quickly sectioned of the first 9 birds. The next group of 4 birds were sectioned off, and then the next 3 birds were sectioned also. We therefore had to re-clock these pigeons in the order of groups that they arrived and must count these birds equal by drops. All prize money will be added from activated birds by group drops and divided equally as this is the most fairest way to pay the prize money. From 17th. position down the birds are clocked in order of arrival. Tomorrow night we will post the prize winners. The point system will also have to be looked at as we come up with the most fairest way to award this.
These are some of the nightmares that every one loft race manager dreads, we will have more information tomorrow night.
All drops were verified by Rolf Bachmann who is the appointed FCI DELEGATE for the Canadian International One Loft Race and Ken Foster who is a participant in the race was also present to assist with a quick response to this unforeseen circumstance. The race will continue tomorrow as we hope to have many more birds arrive. 

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening everyone. There are now 57 birds home and we will continue to clock birds tomorrow.
The USA put out a fabulous performance as 6 out of 9 Equal-first drop were AMERICAN BIRDS !!!
Also very fine day for CARL MC NELTY birds having 2 birds in the first group. Another great performance was put out again by ANDY SKWIAT clocking 3 birds on the day. Congratulations to all of the breeders who clocked day birds !!
Here are the $100 pick bird winners.
1ST DROP EQUAL FIRST PICK BIRDS were... APC LOFT, RUI & ROBERT, ATLANTIS LOFT, PLAMETO LOFT, PLACETA LOFT=800
2ND DROP were... WOODSTOCK BOYS = 500.
Then 3RD DROP were NASRAT YARDAM and SPARTAN LOFT =350.
The following lofts = 200... PROPIGEON.COM, APC LOFT, UNIVERSAL LOFT, ZANGS LITTLE LOFT, MIKE THE ICEMAN MARTIN, WONDERBRED LOFT & KID BIRD LOFT, WAYNE &LYNN BEAUDOIN, and ANDY SKWIAT, who had 3 pick birds clocked winning TOTAL=600. The final pick bird was NANCY LEBLOND = 100. 

Stay tuned for more updates. Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone. There are now 59 birds home after the 3rd day and we will leave the clock on to continue clocking birds.
We have corrected the results and have added the 14th place bird that also missed the scanner on the second drop, so it positions as the last bird from that drop. This bird was verified by our FCI Delegate Rolf Bachmann, and Ken Foster who was also present on race day. When the race closes we will also adjust the points so that every bird from each drop will be awarded equal points of their drop. This is the fairest way we can award these birds in this type of situation.
The last 375 mile race will be flown near the end of next week weather permitting. 

We will keep you posted......Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening everyone.
Our last and final race 375m. will be this Wednesday, Oct.2nd. from Smooth Rock Falls (Weather Permiting).
So please if you wish to nominate your bird(s) for this race please do so immediately, by Email or by phone call A.S.A.P.

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Here are the $100 pick bird winners:
1st. Marcin Turkiewicz = 1000, 2nd. Wayne & Lynn Beaudoin = 900, 3rd. Nancy Leblond = 800, 4th.Guido Madrusan = 700,
5th. Andy Skwiat = 600, 6th. Irish Syndicate = 500, 7th. APC LOFT = 300, 8th. Zangs LittleLoft = 200, 9th. John Canto = 200, and 10th. Nasrat Yardam = 100. Congratulations on these fine birds.
It takes very good birds to fly this program and there were 8 birds who landed together on the first drop.
This group of FANTASTIC BIRDS WERE OVER AN HOUR AND 20 MINUTES AHEAD OF THE NEXT BIRDS to the loft.
Although the race was flown in very good speeds, the north course here always seem be difficult every year with only so many birds able to navigate the greater distances, especially from 375 miles. However, the super birds survive and we are sure that these birds would still go on to perform more. We will update again with some more interesting facts and ideas in the next few days.
We will try to also set up a shipping day for returning all the out of area birds and we will post it here.
CONGRATULATIONS AGAIN TO EVERYONE WHO HAD BIRDS COMPLETE THE 2013 CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE SERIES. These birds are the cream of the crop, and are to be truly respected as ACES !!!!

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening everyone. Birds can be picked up this weekend at the loft. Please email us if you are coming to pick up your birds this weekend and we will basket them ahead of time. If you are in other parts of the country we will ship your birds to you if you wish so. Cost for shipping birds by air will be $150 Dollars per crate to other parts of Canada. USA birds can be shipped back at $150 dollars per box from 1 to 4 birds. This will cover cost of transport into the USA, cost of shipping boxes, postal charges, health certificates and Veterinarian Fees. We are looking to ship the USA birds on October 16th. We will confirm the dates.
All birds not claimed by October 16th will become property of the Canadian International One Loft Race.
So please let us know by email if you want your birds back.

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening everyone. Please email or call us right away if you want your birds back.
All the American bird shipment has been delayed until the early part of next week as the export health certificates have been delayed. Some have already received their prizes, and the rest have all been mailed out and should reach you by the end of the week. Prizes being mailed into the USA can be a little longer through the mail from Canada.
Please if you have any suggestions on improving the race, please call us or email us as we love to hear from you all.
The CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE was created from every ones ideas and likes, and we would love to continue to improve the race with any great ideas that you the participants may have.
Please do not hesitate to contact us if you have a suggestions.

Thanks......Tony Alves.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

love how this loft race has most of the birds left but the usa one was a joke and has like non glad i didnt send my birds to death or his breading stock ... wish i could fly in this one!!!!!!


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone, hope all is well.
We are just finishing off the sending of birds and all cheques have been mailed out. We also need to let every one know that there has been cheques sent out for $50 Dollars more to every bird that scored in the top ten positions in the 4 short training races, as the prizes were $ 250 each and our financial secretary had mistakenly paid out only $200 per prize.
We also ask owners to contact us for any birds still left here as today is supposed to be the deadline for picking up birds.

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone.
The American birds were shipped back today Oct. 21 from Niagara Falls NY. and should all be at their destinations by Tuesday Oct. 22 or Wednesday Oct. 23 at the latest. Please let us know when your birds arrive so that all is on track.
There are still some birds at the loft that have not been picked up and we please ask you to contact us, as we want to make sure every one gets their birds back. 

Tony Alves.


----------

